# Flat hip condition



## djd76 (Mar 10, 2009)

I would appreciate some advice on a residential roof I am bidding. This roof has had chronic leaks since its installation. I have attached some pics of what I think is the problem... The hips are almost flat and I think water is getting under them. This is a 12 sided roof with this condition on each hip. I have some ideas but wanted to see what you guys thought, as I mostly do commercial roofing. How can I install this detail to make sure we do not have problems own the road. New roof is going to be arch. shingles.Thank you.


----------



## mlrslateroofing (Oct 22, 2013)

*Roof condition*



djd76 said:


> View attachment 1355
> 
> 
> View attachment 1356
> ...


 Hi Friend,
Your problem is not so bigger. you can contact to any roof builders who can guide you properly to improve your roof condition.

Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

mlrslateroofing said:


> Hi Friend,
> Your problem is not so bigger. you can contact to any roof builders who can guide you properly to improve your roof condition.
> 
> Thanks.


Why are commenting on a 4 yo post?


----------

